# stainless steel nipples



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

As a one residential remodeling contractor, I so much of my own plumbing is it is basic (move a foot left or right etc) and have a basic question about my current bath remodel: 

I want to use stainless steel nipples to match the retro exposed fittings on the sinks. 

I haven't located succinct information about the suitability for connecting stainless steel nipples to copper pipe.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait for it....


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

chileab said:


> As a one residential remodeling contractor, I so much of my own plumbing is it is basic (move a foot left or right etc) and have a basic question about my current bath remodel:
> 
> I want to use stainless steel nipples to match the retro exposed fittings on the sinks.
> 
> I haven't located succinct information about the suitability for connecting stainless steel nipples to copper pipe.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I speak for myself and myself only. Your profile states that you're a GC. I hate it when GC's don't sub out plumbing work like FL state law says they are supposed to. And I don't give a good continental if the state you're in allows your hand on the plumbing, such as CA. I will not give advice to GC's with regard to plumbing...:no: I've been burned before. 

Hire a local licensed plumber, he or she could use the work.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Wait for it....


(sigh).....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

chileab said:


> As a one residential remodeling contractor, I so much of my own plumbing is it is basic (move a foot left or right etc) and have a basic question about my current bath remodel:
> 
> I want to use stainless steel nipples to match the retro exposed fittings on the sinks.
> 
> I haven't located succinct information about the suitability for connecting stainless steel nipples to copper pipe.


Thought plumbing was basic?


----------



## plumbtastic (Apr 27, 2011)

Stainless nipples will most likely work fine for you.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

I would not recommend using stainless steel nipples due to dimolecularity cohesive dissimilarities (proven in state CA to cause cancer in lab rats). Instead use a newer product on the market pex piping wrapped with 10 mil tape and send to the chrome shop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> I would not recommend using stainless steel nipples due to dimolecularity cohesive dissimilarities (proven in state CA to cause cancer in lab rats). Instead use a newer product on the market pex piping wrapped with 10 mil tape and send to the chrome shop.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Sent mine out 6 weeks ago -- Still waiting to hear back from the plating shop.:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Sent mine out 6 weeks ago -- Still waiting to hear back from the plating shop.:whistling2:


Is he serious?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Is he serious?


 Where do you send your PEX wrapped in 10mil tape when you want it chromed up?:jester:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Where do you send your PEX wrapped in 10mil tape when you want it chromed up?:jester:


 Since when do people stub out the wall with pex? I have always just stubbed out with radiator hose. Makes trim out easier.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Where do you send your PEX wrapped in 10mil tape when you want it chromed up?:jester:


Well there is your problem right there. They need 20 mil tape so the chrome will bond on the molecular level. So, now they have to remove the 10 mil, and that is a p.i.t.a. It takes time. Be patient.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Well there is your problem right there. They need 20 mil tape so the chrome will bond on the molecular level. So, now they have to remove the 10 mil, and that is a p.i.t.a. It takes time. Be patient.


20 mil?? I thought it was 5 mil?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Well there is your problem right there. They need 20 mil tape so the chrome will bond on the molecular level. So, now they have to remove the 10 mil, and that is a p.i.t.a. It takes time. Be patient.


 Rookie mistake.

They're going to charge me for that, right?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Rookie mistake.
> 
> They're going to charge me for that, right?


Yep! They sure will...

Do you fix other peoples screw ups for free?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Depends. If you used vinyl., they will be able to remove it, roll form it to 5 mil, then reapply. They will keep the rest for then next job, thus earning them a nice profit. 

Now, if you used cross linked poly, well, you're screwed. You'll have to pay for the hazardous waste disposal fees, on and on.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> You'll have to pay for the hazardous waste disposal fees, on and on.....


 I probably shouldn't have used lead and asbestos for packing material, eh?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep! They sure will...
> 
> Do you fix other peoples screw ups for free?


 Don't get me started. . . . .


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I speak for myself and myself only. Your profile states that you're a GC. I hate it when GC's don't sub out plumbing work like FL state law says they are supposed to. And I don't give a good continental if the state you're in allows your hand on the plumbing, such as CA. I will not give advice to GC's with regard to plumbing...:no: I've been burned before.
> 
> Hire a local licensed plumber, he or she could use the work.


I feel sorry for you being burned - Just how does one get burned sharing skills with other guys in the trade? We all improve the quality of work being done by improving our skills. 
I can not afford to hire a plumber to come in to move two water lines over 12" and the drain line. They would charge me more for that than I can pass on to my client - IN better times maybe.
I do try to spread the work around the best I can - but as a mostly one man operation, Its me doing all the work - as is allowed by law here in CA.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

chileab said:


> I feel sorry for you being burned - Just how does one get burned sharing skills with other guys in the trade? We all improve the quality of work being done by improving our skills.
> I can not afford to hire a plumber to come in to move two water lines over 12" and the drain line. They would charge me more for that than I can pass on to my client - IN better times maybe.
> I do try to spread the work around the best I can - but as a mostly one man operation, Its me doing all the work - as is allowed by law here in CA.


 Glad I'm not making this call.


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Thought plumbing was basic?


My God you guys are sensitive - There are some aspects which are basic yes - water goes down hill, what else is there?:laughing: - 
That said, I would no more attempt to install some of the stuff I see in the plumbing photos as I would try to fly.


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> I would not recommend using stainless steel nipples due to dimolecularity cohesive dissimilarities (proven in state CA to cause cancer in lab rats). Instead use a newer product on the market pex piping wrapped with 10 mil tape and send to the chrome shop.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Actually - not at all.

And I am certified for pex.

And I have a degree in Physics. 

And Chrome is a web browser, available for free so why would I "shop" for it?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

chileab said:


> My God you guys are sensitive - There are some aspects which are basic yes - water goes down hill, what else is there?:laughing: -
> That said, I would no more attempt to install some of the stuff I see in the plumbing photos as I would try to fly.


 
I could never be a "GC", I would get lonely.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I understand perfectly ChileAB,

Your customers can't afford good plumbing so you give them what they can afford... :thumbup:

May I suggest picking up a copy of my book it should have everything you need to know in it....


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Glad I'm not making this call.


I guess I am a bit dense here - what call - 
would you be so kind as to explain. . .


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I guess I am a bit dense here


 From your mouth to Gods ears.


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I understand perfectly ChileAB,
> 
> Your customers can't afford good plumbing so you give them what they can afford... :thumbup:


No I only give the best I can do for them - If I can't, I hire it out. If you are implying that I am incapable of doing any good work if there is a pipe involved - that is just groundless 
It is important to know ones limitations - I try to know mine.

I am trying to find all the pictures I took of plumbing jobs I had to call back licensed plumbers to redo. Just because they were licensed didn't mean they did good work.

for crying out loud - what is it with you folks?


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> From your mouth to Gods ears.


?????


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

chileab said:


> I guess I am a bit dense here - what call -
> would you be so kind as to explain. . .


 

This site is for professional plumbers, those who legally engauge in plumbing work. It's kind of like when you go in a Sams Club without being a member.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> for crying out loud - what is it with you folks?


 Oy, you weren't kidding when you said you were dense.


----------



## chileab (May 1, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> This site is for professional plumbers, those who legally engauge in plumbing work. It's kind of like when you go in a Sams Club without being a member.



Ok, sooooo sorry - 
I am not a licensed plumber - 
Although I do lawfully engage in plumbing - as a GC in CA.

I will set down my beer and leave.
So sorry for disturbing your fraternity party.

Y'all have a nice day now.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I will set down my beer and leave.


 C'mon -- At least finish your beer before you go.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> C'mon -- At least finish your beer before you go.


And stop back when you get that C-36 or, work for someone that does...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

nacho is that you bro? breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

chileab said:


> Ok, sooooo sorry -
> I am not a licensed plumber -
> Although I do lawfully engage in plumbing - as a GC in CA.
> 
> ...


Ok mods, get your censor stamps out. Look here chileab, you little jackwagon. I don't give a rats ass what California says you can, and can't do. If you don't have the answer to a simple question like that, then you have no business touching plumbing. I see mouth breathing idiots like you everyday, and you make me sick. This is a panel for licensed plumbers, not a-holes whose state says, umm it's ok if you dabble. We come here to escape morons like you, not share all of the back breaking years of knowledge we've aquired. So next time you come to a website, read all of the details before you start posting your inane drivel. Now go pull your head out of your ass, and put your thumb in there where it belongs. Sincearely, G. Phucurself.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Ok mods, get your censor stamps out. Look here chileab, you little jackwagon. I don't give a rats ass what California says you can, and can't do. If you don't have the answer to a simple question like that, then you have no business touching plumbing. I see mouth breathing idiots like you everyday, and you make me sick. This is a panel for licensed plumbers, not a-holes whose state says, umm it's ok if you dabble. We come here to escape morons like you, not share all of the back breaking years of knowledge we've aquired. So next time you come to a website, read all of the details before you start posting your inane drivel. Now go pull your head out of your ass, and put your thumb in there where it belongs. Sincearely, G. Phucurself.


 
Stop beating around the bush and just say what you want to say. We're all grown ups here. We can handle it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Poof goes the GC.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Ok mods, get your censor stamps out. Look here chileab, you little jackwagon. I don't give a rats ass what California says you can, and can't do. If you don't have the answer to a simple question like that, then you have no business touching plumbing. I see mouth breathing idiots like you everyday, and you make me sick. This is a panel for licensed plumbers, not a-holes whose state says, umm it's ok if you dabble. We come here to escape morons like you, not share all of the back breaking years of knowledge we've aquired. So next time you come to a website, read all of the details before you start posting your inane drivel. Now go pull your head out of your ass, and put your thumb in there where it belongs. Sincearely, G. Phucurself.


 ****ing chill.

We drove this pipsqueaks ass out last night.

You're a day late and a dollar short.

Wan't to be a big help, show up early and rant often. If you can't do that, then piss off and leave the heavy lifting to the Pro's.

Y'all make me sick.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

He's too busy making money to be a professional plumbing zone poster. Show respect. It's earned.......

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> He's too busy making money to be a professional plumbing zone poster. Show respect. It's earned.......
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


 Alright.

You do realize you just dissed the folks who have way too much time on their hands, though, right?

Bygones.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

No hard feelings. I just spent the last 5 days dealing with dumbass GC's that think they know about plumbing. Then I saw this guys crap and unloaded. And I really don't care about running him off. That's the mods job. I don't make this site my life. I have a real one going on. And this chielub or whatever his handle is, is a real ding dong. The zone is one place I don't care if I'm late for.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> No hard feelings. I just spent the last 5 days dealing with dumbass GC's that think they know about plumbing. Then I saw this guys crap and unloaded. And I really don't care about running him off. That's the mods job. I don't make this site my life. I have a real one going on. And this chielub or whatever his handle is, is a real ding dong. The zone is one place I don't care if I'm late for.


 Yeah, and I'm wired a bit too tightly.

No harm and no foul, eh?

Sorry for going off half cocked like that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Speaking of stainless steel nipples, does anyone remember Vanessa Angel's when she got the beer mugs out of the freezer in the movie *"KINGPIN?"*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Speaking of stainless steel nipples, does anyone remember Vanessa Angel's when she got the beer mugs out of the freezer in the movie *"KINGPIN?"*


Yes I do remember that Mr. Munson.....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Those could cut glass!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Those could cut glass!


 Had to look that up.

Not fair considering the Old Lady is out of town.

These callouses on my palms are going to hurt something fierce.

No more 'Thanks' for you, 422.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

widdershins said:


> had to look that up.
> 
> Not fair considering the old lady is out of town.
> 
> ...


tmi!!!!


----------

